# SeanGAR has really messed up hands



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I was one of the lucky winners of a contest that SeanGAR put up a few days ago. He had three Priority Mail Boxes set to go and if you could guess the five pack of a particular cigar in the box then you won the box. I guessed five Bolivar Fuerte Palmitas' and won! So I get the box and count the cigars. I count eight. I used my left hand as it has never let me down for counting to five before, but it does not match the number of cigars in the box. I perform an accuracy test of my left hand by placing the palm against that of my right hand. They still match. I'm confused. Surely it's me. Sean is a college professor. I am an idiot. It has to be me.

So, I called outside help. I recruited a lovely lady who agrees to date me from time to time, (she has poor eyesight but is a much better counter than I am). I removed my clothing, as is our custom, sat in a recliner, and placed my hands on my thighs. I asked her to "count these and tell me what you see". She replied, "eleven, that's wild, you have three pinkies'". I said, "wait a minute" and held one hand in the air and asked again, this time instructing her only to count the fingers in the air and to please include the thumb. "Five", she says. I show her the cigars. She counts eight.

So, I explained the contest to her. She pondered the dilema for a moment, put down her copy of "The World News", and says, "maybe he's a alien", (she counts well, but she's no Alfred Einstein). I said, "I don't think so, he lives near the East Coast, I have his address". She says, "oh". After some discussion, we decide that Sean has eight fingers on each hand. She says, "I'd like to meet him", I say, "he's married". She says, "oh". She says, "sounds like he has messed up hands". I agree. She says, "hey, ask him if you can borrow five bucks", (she's no idiot either).

So, Sean buddy, can I borrow five bucks?

Thanks Bro!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

great post!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Outstanding post Gary, funny and informative,perhaps a bit to infornative... :r 


WTG Sean


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

_So, I called outside help. I recruited a lovely lady who agrees to date me from time to time, (she has poor eyesight but is a much better counter than I am). I removed my clothing, as is our custom, sat in a recliner, and placed my hands on my thighs. I asked her to "count these and tell me what you see". She replied, "eleven, that's wild, you have three pinkies'". I said, "wait a minute" and held one hand in the air and asked again, this time instructing her only to count the fingers in the air and to please include the thumb. "Five", she says. I show her the cigars. She counts eight. _

She must not know fractions or else I bet she would have counted 10 and a half. 
Maybe Sean is a six fingered two ****ered Billy-goat?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

:r Great post. Way to go Sean, nice hit.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Great post. Sean Rocks!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

When I send cigars off to face certain death, I always ask for volunteers.The three cigars in addition to the team of 5 are special ops cigars who volunteered support duty. I hope this solves the '8 not 5' puzzle.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> When I send cigars off to face certain death, I always ask for volunteers.The three cigars in addition to the team of 5 are special ops cigars who volunteered support duty. I hope this solves the '8 not 5' puzzle.


One has already passed away. Killed valiantly in the line of duty.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

This is soo Sean! The guy can't count and then tells you not to send anything in return - and complains when you do.

Mr. Gar inquired, "What's the deal?" last month, if he hasn't already he will soon find out.  :gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hysterical post Gary!....and a great hit by Sean!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Too funny. It's got everything that is good about CS in it. Nice Gary. Good thing Sean didn't send any double coronas. Its all in the contrast.

<----------------------------------------------------------->
Yea that's about 8".


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

how did i miss this! TO FUNNY


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

Great story....very funny.  

Trooper


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Too funny. It's got everything that is good about CS in it. Nice Gary. Good thing Sean didn't send any double coronas. Its all in the contrast.
> 
> <----------------------------------------------------------->
> Yea that's about 8".


all you guys measure the same way!!!

Great post Gary and a very nice hit Sean!! Very funny! :r So you have 3 pinkies huh Gary?? :r :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

galaga said:


> She must not know fractions or else I bet she would have counted 10 and a half.
> Maybe Sean is a six fingered two ****ered Billy-goat?


Fractions are a bit involved for her. I continue to see her as her compassion more than makes up for her lack of grey matter. For example, a few months ago she and I had encountered a mutual medical problem (if you know what I mean). On the drive to the Doctors office I decided to just outright ask her a question that was bothering me . I said, "Did you give me genital warts?". She replied, "No, you earned them". How can you not love sweetness like that?


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

radar said:


> Fractions are a bit involved for her. I continue to see her as her compassion more than makes up for her lack of grey matter. For example, a few months ago she and I had encountered a mutual medical problem (if you know what I mean). On the drive to the Doctors office I decided to just outright ask her a question that was bothering me . I said, "Did you give me genital warts?". She replied, "No, you earned them". How can you not love sweetness like that?


I'm cracking up here, the first post was funtastic, but this lil'bewdy just topped of the cake :r great hit to Sean. Somebody pick me up off the floor!Hehehe.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

radar said:


> Fractions are a bit involved for her. I continue to see her as her compassion more than makes up for her lack of grey matter. For example, a few months ago she and I had encountered a mutual medical problem (if you know what I mean). On the drive to the Doctors office I decided to just outright ask her a question that was bothering me . I said, "Did you give me genital warts?". She replied, "No, you earned them". How can you not love sweetness like that?


I'm glad it's early at work and no one else is here because I'm laughing so hard I'm crying  Please, when when get a chance to herf together some day, remind me not to share a cigar with you!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Memory lane! One of my favorite threads from one of my favorite gorillas.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

lol that is too damn funny, thanks for digging that up, old posts can be priceless


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Man, I definately gotta start looking at the dates of these posts. Thought my mind was going again, young-timers disease, that's what they tell me....:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

radar said:


> One has already passed away. Killed valiantly in the line of duty.


I can see you are upset on the avatar... that was funny...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

This is an all time classic post. Radar humor at it's best.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

"3 pinkies" Buwahahaha!!!

KASR


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Great hit Sean, enjoy your cigars Gary.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

KASR said:


> "3 pinkies" Buwahahaha!!!
> 
> KASR


He must've been excited.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Topping a classic post by and about 2 missing friends.

Happy holidays Sean and Gary.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Memory lane! One of my favorite threads from one of my favorite gorillas.


thanks for the bump


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We sure miss you Sean & Annie, Gary hasn't been here for to long, miss you brother. Merry Christmas good peoples.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This post is a classic!!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> We sure miss you Sean & Annie, Gary hasn't been here for to long, miss you brother. Merry Christmas good peoples.


*Merry Christmas to you all!

the board is so much different without you guys.*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wow! Now thats a contest!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

This thread actually made me kind of sad seeing it. I truly miss Sean, Annie and Gary. I hope all our paths cross again soon. If you happen to see this, Happy Holidays to you all.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ditto.....
Merry Christmas guys we miss you 



ps Merry Christmas to you too, ya damn Gator


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> This thread actually made me kind of sad seeing it. I truly miss Sean, Annie and Gary. I hope all our paths cross again soon. If you happen to see this, Happy Holidays to you all.


:tpd:

I hope all is well with you and your family, Sean.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just walking memory lane a bit.

One of my favorite posts from my favorite long lost gorilla.



radar said:


> I was one of the lucky winners of a contest that SeanGAR put up a few days ago. He had three Priority Mail Boxes set to go and if you could guess the five pack of a particular cigar in the box then you won the box. I guessed five Bolivar Fuerte Palmitas' and won! So I get the box and count the cigars. I count eight. I used my left hand as it has never let me down for counting to five before, but it does not match the number of cigars in the box. I perform an accuracy test of my left hand by placing the palm against that of my right hand. They still match. I'm confused. Surely it's me. Sean is a college professor. I am an idiot. It has to be me.
> 
> So, I called outside help. I recruited a lovely lady who agrees to date me from time to time, (she has poor eyesight but is a much better counter than I am). I removed my clothing, as is our custom, sat in a recliner, and placed my hands on my thighs. I asked her to "count these and tell me what you see". She replied, "eleven, that's wild, you have three pinkies'". I said, "wait a minute" and held one hand in the air and asked again, this time instructing her only to count the fingers in the air and to please include the thumb. "Five", she says. I show her the cigars. She counts eight.
> 
> ...


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow that is awesome!

It loosk like a nice little group of "stiff fingers"


----------

